
Evil Android: Google Behaving Badly - miraj
http://www.fastcompany.com/1753223/evil-android-google-may-not-be-as-nice-or-open-as-you-think?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company+Headlines%29
======
edderly
_Google couldn't choose to not renew a contract--effectively shutting off
access to Android_

Although the specific issues regarding the Skyhook case seem suspicious there
are a lot of half truths talked about Android, and seems to be one of them.

I do not believe there is any _technical_ reason you cannot create an Android
device (Honeycomb excepted of course) without having a license from Google.
That license covers the branding and the Google applications (closed source).

What's interesting is that far-east asian ODMs aside, no major device
manufacturer has chosen not to license Google's brand and technologies.

So while there are handcuffs in the Android ecosystem, they are ones that the
manufacturers choose to wear.

